
Service Level Agreement – Amazon Simple Storage Service (S3) - nomadicactivist
https://aws.amazon.com/s3/sla/
======
nomadicactivist
The best part: "To receive a Service Credit, you must submit a claim by
opening a case in the AWS Support Center."

